# quality inexpensive light/lasers.....???



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a feeling that this horse has been kicked over and again, but.....


I recently bought an M&P 40 and am interested in a laser, or a light, or combo! I have seen very cheap ones on the web, and very expensive ones. I don't want either. I want something that won't break after several hundred rounds of the notoriously rough .40, but won't cost a ton also. I think that for practical purposes, I am more interested in a bright light that can either be a solid light, or a strobe. I can only imagine how disorienting an uber bright strobe would be at 2am for the bad guy. that is what I want! I appreciate the input.


----------

